# Stopping games stretching on a widescreen monitor



## 18seconds (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a widescreen monitor and a number of older games stretch to the entire screen, making everything distorted and difficult to play. Is there any program to get these games to play with black bars down the side and make them think it is a normal resolution?

Thanks


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

There is an option that is something like "stretch resolution" or "stretch full screen" which will do that. It may be in the monitor properties, check there.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are using an NVIDIA card, this is where to go:
Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> *Your Card* -> Digital Flat Panel Settings. You need to select "Fixed aspect ratio scaling".

If you are using an ATI card, there should be a similar option somewhere in the ATI control panel. I am not familiar with ATI cards, so I can't help you there.


----------

